# Blow to the head?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you guys see the play when the refs flagged a Giant for hitting Rogers "in the head". Replay showed Rogers never was hit in the head. Kinda like that "non fumble" that was recovered by the Giants. Tell me the NFL isn't rigged.

The only NFL darling left is the New England Patriots. God forbide a Baltimore Raven mess up Tom Brady's hair, you'll get flagged for 15 and ejected.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bill Leavy didn't have his best game on sunday.....missed a few calls.....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

There have been some very poor calls all year and probably won't change by next weekend. You could just see the helmets touch, but by no means a call for a penalty.


----------

